# Shippo Stack - 5 Months



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Weeee I just got a new stack pic today! He was 5 months old last monday.










His hocks could be a bit more straight, and his arms are a bit slanted, but overall, I'd say it's pretty good... best one we could get out of like 30 lmfao... I need a better table STILL. This cheap walmart one is wobbly.

But anyway, Shippo at 5 months! YAY! >^_^<


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Yay Shippo! Congratz on the new stack cheetah, he's a very handsom pup indeed.


----------



## aschen_engel (May 3, 2006)

Look at his tiny legs hehehe


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

looks good! Try having someone out of frame hold a treat to get the head up abit. this will lengthen the neckline appearance.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I am outside of the frame holding a treat. Otherwise, he wouldn't be looking forward.

BUT, as I said, the cheapo walmart table is wobbly, and no matter how I try to stabilise it, it's still a bit wobbly, and it makes him less confident about standing on it... I went through 30-40 bad pics to get one good one, because he kept holding his head down, no matter what kind of treats or toys I held above him.

I can't afford another table for a month.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

In that case, you did an AWESOME job!


----------

